
CodeSchool will shutdown on June 1, 2018 - guessmyname
https://www.pluralsight.com/codeschool?v=20180330
======
rusataev
I’ve been doing CodeSchool for 5 years. Loved its introductory courses on
various paths... now Pluralsight takes over

------
hit8run
So sad to hear :(

